# RMS ORION. 2/56 to10/59



## narra (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, I 'm johnny line formerly from Southend-on-sea,anyone out there on the ORION on the above date's .I was BRS,Tourist @1stclass. Old brain's going a bit senile now there was Ron Hedley,Robbie Robertson for a start.ended up with nickname Narra,here's hoping. I allso done time in ORCADES / ORONSAY?


----------



## paddy mcdonnell (May 7, 2008)

*oronsay?*



narra said:


> Hi, I 'm johnny line formerly from Southend-on-sea,anyone out there on the ORION on the above date's .I was BRS,Tourist @1stclass. Old brain's going a bit senile now there was Ron Hedley,Robbie Robertson for a start.ended up with nickname Narra,here's hoping. I allso done time in ORCADES / ORONSAY?


I sailed on the oronsay around 1959,my name is Paddy McDonnell,
I'm from Newry NI,now living in british Columbia,in Kamloops far from the sea. I was a B/R stewart on the Oronsay.
Just checked my D/book,I was on the Orontes in 1959 till mar,1960 and the the Oronsay in April 1960 till Dec 1960.
Anyway,I hope someone out there remembers me,it would be great to get a contact with some of my old ship mates.


----------



## narra (Nov 23, 2013)

*Orion. Oronsay.*

Hi Paddy. We were like two ships that past in the night. My last trip in the ORONSAY , was26/nov/1959-8/April 1960 I was night/ telephone/ operater that trip.So as I left you joined.I can't remember exactly when either the ORONTES or the OTRANTO . I sign on crew mess man it was winter freezing cold / walk on board down to the crew mess,it was hot and humid I said to myself no way if it's like this now what will it be like in the Red Sea so I turned round and walk off her never went back.anyway hope you catch up with old shipmates.all the best, Happy New Year Narra.


----------



## paulbarrington (11 mo ago)

narra said:


> *Orion. Oronsay.*
> 
> Hi Paddy. We were like two ships that past in the night. My last trip in the ORONSAY , was26/nov/1959-8/April 1960 I was night/ telephone/ operater that trip.So as I left you joined.I can't remember exactly when either the ORONTES or the OTRANTO . I sign on crew mess man it was winter freezing cold / walk on board down to the crew mess,it was hot and humid I said to myself no way if it's like this now what will it be like in the Red Sea so I turned round and walk off her never went back.anyway hope you catch up with old shipmates.all the best, Happy New Year Narra.


hi Paddy I was on both of the ships you write about.

great days?
Cheers.
Paul Barrington


----------

